# Cabelas predator musky rod



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Picked up a cabelas predator musky rod at cabelas today. 8 ft heavy. Looks like a nice rod. Advertised on line for $99, regular $149-159. They have various lengths and power ratings on sale. They carry some at West Chester store and will honor the online price.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Harry1959 said:


> Picked up a cabelas predator musky rod at cabelas today. 8 ft heavy. Looks like a nice rod. Advertised on line for $99, regular $149-159. They have various lengths and power ratings on sale. They carry some at West Chester store and will honor the online price.


When you have a chance to try it out let us know how it does. Do they have lengths of 9' and longer?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

burnsj5 said:


> When you have a chance to try it out let us know how it does. Do they have lengths of 9' and longer?


 Can order a 9 ft extra heavy on line. I didn't see anything longer than 8 1/2 Heavy action in the store. they only had maybe 4 total out on display at west Chester. I've been fishing with a guy who has musky fished a lot(from lotw to cave run) owns Calcuttas and st crioxw rods, he bought an 8 1/2 EH Predator, fished with it and is real happy with it For $100.
To see selections, go to cabellas.com and type in predator musky rod. The website will say "not stocked in store" but some are. Find the rod you want, call store and give them rod numbers that start with pmucxxxxxx and they will check to see if they actually stock it.
I already really like mine, but you have to consider I am used to a $49 bps rod with ambassador 6500, lol. So this rod paired with my Lexa 400 is gonna feel great to me.


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Outstanding rod. Got one this season and have put about ten fish on it so far. Like it more than the st croix triumph and mojo musky rods I've had.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I have the 8ft 6 in heavy love the winn grips. I've fought prob around 10 fish this year on it. The grips get tacky when wet. Great for figure 8s in the rain. Nice light rod too.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've fished with it a couple times now. Seems pretty powerful, also casts lighter baits pretty well, Still use my lighter set up in more open water and cast this one if I am in a lot of timber or downed trees. These real musky rods are a little more work. Lol


----------

